# Что такое эпидуральный укол?



## viktor3241 (15 Май 2009)

Привет всем. Подскажите, что такое эпидуральный укол? И как/картизон/ решит проблему с L3-L4. L4-L5. L5-S1.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Май 2009)

viktor3241 написал(а):


> Привет всем. Подскажите, что такое эпидуральный укол? И как/картизон/ решит проблему с L3-L4. L4-L5. L5-S1.


Если сильно напрячься, можно предположить, что речь идет о эпидуральной блокаде. 
Выражение "проблема с L3-L4. L4-L5. L5-S1",  информационно аналогична выражению "проблема с головой". Представляете сколько вариантов решений? А иногда и их полное отсутствие.


----------

